# Sonido agudo o pitido en lavadora LG nueva



## manzanoide (May 7, 2012)

Hola buenas. Les cuento que en mi casa acaban de comprar una lavadora LG direct drive. Pero el problema (para mí) es que cuando empieza a funcionar el motor, suena un pitido, un sonido bastante agudo y molesto. Lo interesante es que solo yo lo puedo escuchar, supongo que porque
soy el menor (a menor edad, mayor audición de sonidos agudos). 
Supuse que debiera tratarse de un problema electrico, porque suena sólo cuando empieza a funcionar el tambor, a un volumen constante, sin importar la velocidad del tambor, es decir, se activa o se desactiva completamente junto con el funcionamiento del tambor. 

PD: Funciona perfectamente bien, solo es el sonido.


----------



## julmar (Jun 20, 2012)

Puede ser un problema de deslizamiento de la correa sobre la polea. si es nueva llma al servicio tecnico por garantia,,,  o  si quieres venden un spray antideslizante de correas se lo aplicas y listo


----------

